# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فورییییی کمکم کنید با رتبه ۲۰ هزار تجربی چ رشته ای میشه رفت ؟؟؟؟

## B.R

سوال دارم برا یکی از دوستام 
رتبش20هزار منطقه ۳ شده 
چ رشته هاییو تو اولویت بزنه !؟چ دانشگاهایی؟؟درصد قبولیش تو کدوم بیشتره ؟؟؟
بهداشت ؟؟
فوریت ؟؟
...........

----------


## Maneli

زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی زیست گیاهی و زیست جانوری روزانه قبول میشه
پیرا های شهرش هم بزنه شاید قبول بشه
فرهنگیان هم بزنه

----------


## Tahora97

> سوال دارم برا یکی از دوستام 
> رتبش20هزار منطقه ۳ شده 
> چ رشته هاییو تو اولویت بزنه !؟چ دانشگاهایی؟؟درصد قبولیش تو کدوم بیشتره ؟؟؟
> بهداشت ؟؟
> فوریت ؟؟
> ...........


بهداشت محیط، بهداشت حرفه ای، فوریت پزشکی، زیست فناوری، زیست جانوری، حسابداری، زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی، روانشناسی، میکروبیولوژی و حتی پیراپزشکی ها شانس قبولی داره شهرای مختلف رو بزنه

----------


## telma_alen

تربیت معلم
بهداشت  عمومی و محیط و ..
زیست سلولی مولکولی
گیاه پزشکی صنایع غذایی شیمی     زیست جانوری  
همینطور بیا پایین
از نرم افزار انتخاب رشته قلم چی کمک بگیر

----------


## Fawzi

> سوال دارم برا یکی از دوستام 
> رتبش20هزار منطقه ۳ شده 
> چ رشته هاییو تو اولویت بزنه !؟چ دانشگاهایی؟؟درصد قبولیش تو کدوم بیشتره ؟؟؟
> بهداشت ؟؟
> فوریت ؟؟
> ...........


کارنامه کنکور- تخمین رتبه بر اساس رتبه کنکور

بر اساس این تخمین میتونه انتخاب کنه .

----------

